# Metastasis and RAI



## mediwest (Dec 17, 2010)

Has anyone had a distant metastasis (liver, lung, bone, etc.)? If yes, how long did it take to see progress? How long did it take before it was completely gone? What was your dose of RAI?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mediwest said:


> Has anyone had a distant metastasis (liver, lung, bone, etc.)? If yes, how long did it take to see progress? How long did it take before it was completely gone? What was your dose of RAI?


Gosh; I don't know if anyone here does but you may wish to browse through the cancer folder and the Archives folder.

Do you have this scenario? Let me know. I will pray for you! That is a promise!


----------



## mediwest (Dec 17, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

mediwest said:


> Thank you.


How are you doing and have you found an answer to your query? I was thinking that perhaps your doctor would be best equipped to guide you on this.

Anyway................it is very slow over the holidays. I am sure you will get more input.

Just wanted to say hello.


----------

